# Tool Talk > Wheels >  2002 DC Infidel concept car - photos

## Altair

2002 DC Infidel concept car from India.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

1970 Mazda RX-500 concept car - photos
1995 Ford GT90 concept car - photos
1989 Ferrari Testa d'Oro Colani concept supercar - GIF
1989 Porsche Panamericana concept car - photo
1987 Oldsmobile Aerotech concept supercar - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 11, 2022)

----------

